# Mia Can't poop



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Mia has not been able to poop in almost 24 hrs. Thinking it's a blocked anal gland, vet in a few hours


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck at the vets


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Good luck at the vets!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  Hope everything is ok at the vet. Keep us posted!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Hugs to you both. Keep us posted!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What did the vet say?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Just got back. Anal glands a little swollen she expressed them. Wasnt convinced that was the problem told me to watch her the next day or 2 gave me a laxative . Said her belly felt a little bloated consistent with constipation. As soon as we got home home she went !! I guess it waz the anal glands and I wont be needing the laxative. Thank god there's no blockage.


----------

